# molly gasping for air



## spazzin53 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok so in my 5 gallon tank i have a molly and a few guppys, its a bioweel tank and i have a bubler and heater, the last time i got my water testing they said evrything was good, my ph is 7.1

My mollys been going to the top of the tank and i dont no if its considered gasping, but hes gulping for air liek my betta does, but the mollys doing it allot more

is this bad, should i worry?


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

What are your ammonia and nitrite levels? How many is a few guppys? Sounds like you may be some what overstocked. How often do you do water changes? In a 5 gal tank its harder to keep the water quality good without a lot of water changes for as many fish you have in there.

Mollys do best in at least a 10 gal.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

eating surface scum. Its what they do best.


----------



## spazzin53 (Oct 10, 2007)

wait so the mollys just eating suface scum?!?!?!?

should i remove the molly, or some guppies


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine do that all day long. Very possible that nothing is wrong. look for other signs of O2 deprivation before you rule it out to. But I think its quite unlikely. Are they breathing difficultly? lethargic? Or are they just skimming the top?


----------



## spazzin53 (Oct 10, 2007)

only mr.mollys doing it and it seems liek he stopped
ive never heard about fish eating surface scum before lol


----------



## amazing_shrimps (Sep 19, 2006)

It's just a normal behavior for a mollies or other live bearers if you don't have enough O2 running in your water/tank.
They get air from the surface to breath. 
IMO. 
Lauro 
<><


----------

